# Reparing Forward Hatch on CAL 2-27



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Folks,

The rear edge of the forward hatch on the CAL2-27 finally gave out an cracked off
where the hinge is attached. I thought of
just pitching the thing and replacing it 
with a Lewmar, or other hatch, but the raised lip curves with the deck so I do not see how this is possible. Anyone had to remake, or 
repair one of these beasties? It does not
appear that I have very much clearance in front of the lip to permit any bracing, or
other foundation for a repair.

Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

When I bought my Cal 27 in 1996 the forward hatch had already been replaced. It was made by building a square frame roughly 3 inches high with cross supports and plexyglass cover the opening. It is stong and can be walked on, I would suggest however to make a cover for it to keep the sun from damaging the plexyglass. I will be necessary to form the frame to the deck to disperse the weight when walked upon. Good Luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a Cal with the same setup. Bedded and screwed four inividual pieces of teak to make a frame. Sanded and shaped the bottom to fit the curves of the existing glass, top remained level. Bedded and screwed Bomar hatch to teak. Looks great. Will need to rebed periodically. Good luck. 

MF


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a Cal with the same setup. Bedded and screwed four inividual pieces of teak to make a frame. Sanded and shaped the bottom to fit the curves of the existing glass, top remained level. Bedded and screwed Bomar hatch to teak. Looks great. Will need to rebed periodically. Good luck. 

MF


----------

